# Uber is ‘appalled’ after woman films driver masturbating



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Uber is ‘appalled’ after woman films driver masturbating, outs him on Twitter


She shared footage of what appeared to be an unidentifiable man feverishly shaking his arm near his crotch while sitting behind the wheel of a car.




nypost.com


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

That's not what we meant when we were discussing "shuffling"


----------



## Stiff Tip (8 mo ago)

You've got to admire the guy's time management skills.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It takes all kinds I suppose. I'm sure the drivers story is going to be that he was scratching something off his shirt or pants.


----------



## salukidean (Feb 7, 2020)

What a ballsy thing to do! Too bad hes going to get the shaft


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I wonder if he leans left ... or right.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It was only a Bee.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

How does anyone like this get past Uber's rigorous vetting process?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Lord Summerisle said:


> How does anyone like this get past Uber's rigorous vetting process?


The one where a guy who isn’t eligible for Uber uses a family member to sign up and then uses their account?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uncontrollable twitch caused by Parkinson disease.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

The least he could have done is ask her to join in.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

salukidean said:


> What a ballsy thing to do! Too bad hes going to get the shaft


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

salukidean said:


> What a ballsy thing to do! Too bad hes going to get the shaft


You'd have to be pretty vein to do something like that in pubic this close to Palm Sunday.

Sorry, "public".


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

He was just multi-fApping.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> You'd have to be pretty vein to do something like that in pubic this close to Palm Sunday.
> 
> Sorry, "public".


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

it looks to me as if he is petting his hamster lol


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

I had one similar to this but it turned out shaking was a bottle of protein shake.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

She's trying to contest the cleaning fee.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Flawlessbox said:


> I had one similar to this but it turned out shaking was a bottle of protein shake.


but,for a moment there you got excited ...lol


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uncontrollable twitch caused by Parkinson disease.


I resemble that remark


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

If you don't see the tip, you must acquit.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> but,for a moment there you got excited ...lol


Excited. Yes. 
It started like this after few minutes into the trip “Dude WTF are you doing. Are you jerking off?” but ended up telling few ****ed up stories to the gym but no tip though.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Is it illegal to play some pocket ball in your own car now? What has the world cum too?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I’m sure Uber was as appalled as they were when hookers and blow were common in Corporate headquarters. With Uber Corporate history they don’t have the Moral high ground to be too appalled! Hell Travis would have approved of rubbing one out while driving.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Paul Vincent said:


> Uber is ‘appalled’ after woman films driver masturbating, outs him on Twitter
> 
> 
> She shared footage of what appeared to be an unidentifiable man feverishly shaking his arm near his crotch while sitting behind the wheel of a car.
> ...


*I didn't hear any moaning sounds in the video. At least she should have gotten a shot of his face? The best part would be the grimace expression before the volcano erupts???*


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

It was just his service dog laying in his lap.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Paul Vincent said:


> Uber is ‘appalled’ after woman films driver masturbating, outs him on Twitter
> 
> 
> She shared footage of what appeared to be an unidentifiable man feverishly shaking his arm near his crotch while sitting behind the wheel of a car.
> ...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Paul Vincent said:


> Uber is ‘appalled’ after woman films driver masturbating, outs him on Twitter
> 
> 
> She shared footage of what appeared to be an unidentifiable man feverishly shaking his arm near his crotch while sitting behind the wheel of a car.
> ...


You know it just occurred to me that
This guy is getting all the publicity
What about all the other drivers that didnt do it?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You know it just occurred to me that
> This guy is getting all the publicity
> What about all the other drivers that didnt do it?


It seems to me he is air drumming with music.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

It must be comforting to know, that after he gets deactivated from Uber, he can still get a job at CNN.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

PAX should be banned from the platform for illegally recording the driver without permission per TOS - not me.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Wil Mette said:


> PAX should be banned from the platform for illegally recording the driver without permission per TOS - not me.


Pax should be beaten since Pax insists that Driver was beating himself off . 😂🤣👊


----------



## gjax00n (Nov 24, 2021)

So what's new uber (SIC intentional) has been screwing drivers for years, not too much of a stretch - yeah.


----------

